# Rust in paint.



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

do they look like little teeny tiny specs? very difficult to see?


----------



## rfhall11 (Apr 2, 2011)

STUDLEE said:


> do they look like little teeny tiny specs? very difficult to see?


I'm amazed you are asking these questions, as the original post has these words in it: I then noticed very small speckles of rust on top of the deck lid. They were hard to see cause my car is silver


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I ask because the pictures I've seen haven't matched what mine look like and mine are on the hood. I don't think I could take a picture of mine. The guy at the car wash called them "peppers"


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

It's "fallout". Bonded contaminants on the paint. A clay kit will take 'em right off.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I figured is was something minor embedded into the paint. I'll see if clay baring it take care of it. I'm sure I will. I'll see if I can't get the camera to pick up the specs.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

STUDLEE said:


> I ask because the pictures I've seen haven't matched what mine look like and mine are on the hood. I don't think I could take a picture of mine. The guy at the car wash called them "peppers"


Sheld...er...Studlee. I can't help but picture Sheldon speaking your words on your posts because of your photo. Especially when you are laying down the rules about classifed ads in your other post.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

haha! I should rename it to the roomate agreement!


----------



## SRT8-to-Eco! (Jul 12, 2011)

Tallboy said:


> It's "fallout". Bonded contaminants on the paint. A clay kit will take 'em right off.


The 'fallout' is also likely to be 'rail dust' that comes from hot iron dust that is created from the train in motion on the tracks as the vehicles are being shuttled to the next destination. The dust settles down on to the paint surface and embeds itself.

Not uncommon unfortuntately.


----------



## Tallboy (Jul 5, 2011)

SRT8-to-Eco! said:


> The 'fallout' is also likely to be 'rail dust' that comes from hot iron dust that is created from the train in motion on the tracks as the vehicles are being shuttled to the next destination. The dust settles down on to the paint surface and embeds itself.
> 
> Not uncommon unfortuntately.


^^^Correct. I was just using a generic term for it. **** near all of it is rail dust.


----------



## turbocruiser (Sep 10, 2011)

I had never heard of "Rail Dust" until today, in several posts on this forum and others, regarding paint rust spots. i stopped at a local Chevy dealer to check for other Cruze's with the problem. EVERY Cruze on the lot (there were about 50 of them) had these little specs on the car, usually on the left side near or on the chrome molding on the back door. I think Chevy aught to put a coat of heavy wax or some kind of protectant on the cars, if they are being shipped by rail.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are products that will remove that rail dust. IIRC it's Iron-X. A regular clay bar won't touch it, but this stuff will remove them without damaging the paint.


----------

